# [xcalc] Resultado incorrecto (abierto)

## pcmaster

Hola

Tras ver este hilo en meename  :Very Happy: 

http://meneame.net/story/2010-12-3-4-5-678-9

se me ocurrió probarlo y, aunque openoffice calc sí da 2010, si tecleo las operaciones en xcalc se empecina en que el resultado es 2028 y no 2010. ¿Os da lo mismo?

Si pulso = antes del -9 y después le resto 9, sí da el resultado correcto.

----------

## JotaCE

A mi me da 2010 en openoffice

Tal vez no estas aplicando bien los parentesis que tienen prioridad al calcular

mira

1+2-(3-4-5)*6*7*8-9

1+2-(-6)*6*7*8-9

1+2-(-6)*336-9

1+2+6*336-9

1+2+2016-9

2010

----------

## pcmaster

No, si en Openoffice también me da 2010. Pero en xcalc la secuencia de teclas

1 + 2 - ( 3 - 4 - 5 ) * 6 * 7 * 8 - 9 =

da 2028, cuando se supone que xcalc debería aplicar correctamente la precedencia de operaciones.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Los mayas estaban equivocados, el fin del mundo es en el 2028. La prueba de esto ha sido crípticamente ocultada en cierta aplicación de código abierto y le será develada a solo unos pocos iluminados que sean dignos de la verdad...

 :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## cameta

A mi me da 2010. Versíon KCALC 2.5

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Los mayas estaban equivocados, el fin del mundo es en el 2028. La prueba de esto ha sido crípticamente ocultada en cierta aplicación de código abierto y le será develada a solo unos pocos iluminados que sean dignos de la verdad...
> 
> Salud!

 

Que bueno que no soy el unico iluminado que tiene este poderozo conocimiento, y en agradecimiento a los dioces griegos, romanos, egipcios y mesopotamicos. asimismo como a los ancestros lideres mapuches, alacalufes, atacameños y aztecas es que compartire este conocimiento contigo.

La primer verdad que estoy autorizado a compartir contigo es la siguiente......

"De cada 10 personas en el mundo que ven television 5 son la mitad"

Espero sepas guardar este poderozo conocimiento y guardarlo en las grande secrecia. solo con el conclave puedes platicar estas situaciones.

----------

## pcmaster

Cameta: hablo de xcalc, no de kcalc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cameta

Vaya un despiste.

----------

